

Ask HN: What kind of text analysis/processing system do you need? - glazz

Or may be you know an unsolved problem, which requires some textminig?
======
mattdennewitz
a reuters-like named entity extraction tool that lets me define my own entity
definitions to be extracted from the content i supply

